# which bulb is better



## zoidberg (Nov 19, 2006)

i am putting together a 60" 2x80 watt T5 light for my tank and have only found 2 bulbs that might be good for plants one is a geissman 6000k miday sun full spectrum the other is a GE 6500k daylight i dont know which one to use 
http://www.specialty-lights.com/531035.html
http://www.reefgeek.com/products/categories/lighting/104049.html


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The 6500K usually has better spectrum and peaks for plants than 6000K. Go with that one.Both will be a bit yellow to the eyes. T5 bulbs are very energy efficient but you are limited in the spectrum you can acquire. You could mix the 65K with 10000K nicely.


----------



## zoidberg (Nov 19, 2006)

thank do you know where i can find 10000k bulbs the 60" seems to be an odd size but fits my tank and will fit in my hood i have been told the t5 ho is at least 1.5 times the no flouresent output does that figure into wpg? if so that will give me 2 wpg hopefully enough to grow some decent plants thetank is 26 deep with 3" of substrate let me know what you think thanks again


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.aqualuxlighting.com/585inlint5ho.html

I'm sure there are more sights but this was a quick google.

You might want to consider VHO or even MH. You could go with shorter bulbs and place them 2 in a row vs one long one. The main problem you will have is T5 bulbs, while not expensive, require a lot of them. PC is always a choice. More readily available.


----------



## Ltrepeter2000 (Dec 6, 2006)

I would look to go to Power Compact as although the bulbs are more expensive there are less of them necessary to light the tank. You should have enough wattage to provide good growth in mid to low light plants. Some of the plants that require high light might suffer a bit. The other thing to consider is if you will be getting any more tanks as your experience gets better. I have tried to keep myself using fixtures with the 21" pc bulbs so that when I replace bulbs I can bulk order to cut down on total cost.

T5 are more energy friendly but alot more difficult to find on a regular basis.

Just my two cents
Rob


----------



## Ltrepeter2000 (Dec 6, 2006)

One other thing, are you using CO2? Just something you need to consider with your growth is if you get to a higher wattage you may need to add CO2 to cut down on algae blooms.

Thanks
Rob


----------



## zoidberg (Nov 19, 2006)

i am using the t5s for the simple fact that the reflectors fit my existing hood and i have 2 ballasts from work and the bulb will cover my tank. 48" bulbs leave the ends dark


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Are you sure the ballasts will run T5 HO bulbs? There aren't many out there that will.........


----------



## zoidberg (Nov 19, 2006)

yes the ballast are from a cabinet light we have a lot of foriegn equipment they were running 8' t5s so they should be ok with 5 footers


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

There is a difference between T5 and T5 HO.


----------



## zoidberg (Nov 19, 2006)

i realise there is a difference but i contacted the manufacturer and was told these would be fine with ho bulbs i have since found the same ones for sale at reefgeek.com for 39.00 a piece so i saved some money i'll post some before and after pics i think it will be an improvement over the 2 48" 40 watts that are there now by the way they are triad ballasts


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Whats the wattage on the ballast? I do see they can power HO.


----------



## zoidberg (Nov 19, 2006)

it says 88 watts input


----------



## zoidberg (Nov 19, 2006)

here the pdf file for the ballast


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The ballast is fine, but it will only power 1 bulb. You want 2x80. I assume you have 2 ballasts? I'm still looking for more 60" T5 HO bulbs in the right spectrum.


----------



## zoidberg (Nov 19, 2006)

yes i have 2 ballasts and for now am going with the GE 6500k starcoat bulbs ican always change them outwhen i find someting better


----------

